
Twitter Begs Users to Target Themselves for Ads - harambae
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/twitter-begs-users-target-themselves-133035454.html
======
Nextgrid
I don't actually see a problem with this. I find it way more respectful than
stalking users to try to infer what they like, and allows users to correct
mistakes of the algorithm (I remember a few years ago I tried Facebook again,
and for some reason it was convinced I was some sort of gambling addict and
started recommending me pages & bot accounts about some kind of casino game;
no amount of flagging helped so I just deleted the account and never looked
back).

